# nurseries



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone advise of good nurseries around the springs suitable for 18 month old daughter.

Any advice would be great

Thanks


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

andy_amanda said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone advise of good nurseries around the springs suitable for 18 month old daughter.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys

Hope all your plans are going well!! there was a post a few days ago "schools In Dubai" which mentioned a few nurseries one in the Meadows (just along the road) and also one in the Springs a new nursery in the Springs Town Centre doesn't appear to be open yet. You should check it out! But think there are waiting lists for all these and dont know about fees!! Are you still going out at end of Feb? And the other joining you April time?

Debbie


----------



## Chequita (Feb 27, 2009)

Most nurseries have a waitinglist, but my friend just put her kid in a brand new nursery (so they don't have a waiting list yet) and she's very happy with the place (and so is her son).
It's in Jumeira, i think it's name was little wings, but I'm not sure.

good luck


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here are some nurseries in Dubai.

http://www.dubaifaqs.com/schools-

dubai.phphttp://www.dubaikidz.biz/nurseriesdubai.html


----------

